# J. Cowling & Sons, Morley, Leeds , West Yorkshire.



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 4, 2008)

Well aloha
took a little trip to Asda this month and as always had the camera gear !

few buildings in the area are pretty decent and been scoping them out for a while
this garage is pretty big in my opinion but that's what the sign says looks like its been abandoned for a while
quick in and out ( literally 15-20 mins )
while i stood outside like a scout lol!
Ben gets all the fun, I didn't have the best shoes on to be fair.

This place was actually pretty cool when i checked out Ben's photos, Structure-wise he said this place was pretty sound.
Pretty empty as far as contents goes but still worth a look if your in the area, This place is pretty easy to spot as its straight off the main road, Not gonna go into access because although we're new we have read the rules, It wasn't exactly easy... But i cant imagine its one of the hardest ( unless your 5'3 like me  ) 
Quite alot of cars pass by here too and the building next door is occupied so be careful 

Well enough of me ranting also i did try to get some history on this place but it was non existent, We will be returning to this place pretty soonish anyone wanting to tag along is welcome, Drop us a pm.
Em x












Loft Space.




We thought about spending the night, Looked cleaner than most travel lodges!




Ground Floor we love concrete! but keep an eye out for the old car pits.




Lol told you  watch where you step as en nearly missed the hole in the floor!




First floor








Stairs between ground floor and first floor




More loft space floors surprisingly still quite stable in parts considering its been left to the elements.




Last one shot in the loft was getting a little dark





First picture post, Enjoy !


----------



## Gazmat (Sep 5, 2008)

*Always a Matress*

Theres always a matress in these places. Its quite worrying.

Awesome pics there!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I mean you expect that homeless people might find their way into these sorts of buildings for shelter but where do they always seem to find the mattresses? do they hand them out to the homless or something?


----------



## the_grid (Sep 5, 2008)

Maybe its a philanthropic Urbex'er?
Or, maybe, the homeless hi-jack a few IKEA lorries a year. If you look next door you'd have seen the full home office they had set up and case of Koppaberg...


----------



## samsmeg123 (Sep 5, 2008)

excellent, i would love to find a site like this near me lol!


----------



## urbtography (Sep 5, 2008)

Brilliant pictures, loving the exposed rafters somehow those agaisnt the sky makes for a brilliant photo, as for the mattress god knows how they always find one, but then theres the case of transportation, surely youd question someone carrying a double mattress down the road towards and abandoned building lol.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 5, 2008)

Lovely old factory building and excellent photos. Nice find, guys.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice find, thanks for the photo's


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you for the nice feedback !! 
glad you all like the photo's considering the length of time we had to look around this place
more to come shorty!  

Em x


----------



## squiggly (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice images, looks like a great location - look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Bounty_Bam (Sep 13, 2008)

Excellent shots  Not much grafiti which is nice. Completely natural.


----------

